# toys and crying



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

I bought a load of toys for Blue. But she doesn't want to play with any of them. Sometimes she just lays around and cries. Why won't she play with her toys? They were expensive. And why is she crying? It gets so annoying and last night my neighbors called the police it was so loud.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:shock: wow, the police? that must have been loud... :wink: I'll say just give her time..I forgot how old she is..but if she grew up with her previous owner she might be missing them and the adjusting period usually lasts a while...

about the toys.... :wink: some dogs rather play with a piece of paper than the latest gadget.. :wink: with time, you'll learn to know what she likes and what she doesn't...until then don't go crazy on the toy buying. :wink:


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

she is 1 year old now so shouldnt be crying all night, She sleeps in the kitchen where her bed is and she has food and water and toys what more can she need? 
I decided to get a older chihuahua so i didnt have to bother with all the rubbish you get that comes along with puppies, its more trouble than its worth.
I hope she settles in soon.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

blue said:


> she is 1 year old now so shouldnt be crying all night, She sleeps in the kitchen where her bed is and she has food and water and toys what more can she need?
> I decided to get a older chihuahua so i didnt have to bother with all the rubbish you get that comes along with puppies, its more trouble than its worth.
> I hope she settles in soon.


mabee shes not use to being alone she want to be with you 
she needs more time


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Sometimes older chis have more issues...if she's a year old and she was loved at her old house (I'm not saying you don't love her) she WILL miss her old family...she finds herself in a different house, with unknown people...very out of place...that can shock anybody. :wink: 

Give her time, attention (I'm not saying you're not doing that) let her get comfortable and before all have a little patience. :wink:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

You said Blue was a year old, right? Well, she should be over the puppy whining by that age, but she is still new in your home and adjusting. Some guys don't like toys...mine don't.
You also don't know how much has changed from the other couple's home to your home. 
All-in-all it sounds like there might have been some gaps in her puppy training and she doesn't like being separated from you.
Re-homing a little dog takes patience and a lot of time. They tend to show you the things you need to work on all at once. I have gone through many of these things with my two re-homed/rescued dogs and Socrates is still working on socializing after two years of him being with us.
Make sure that when you give her loves and attention that it is when she's being good and isn't crying. The more positive type training the better. 

You're in a tight spot with the crying because if you go to her when she cries then you reinforce crying behavior and if you ignore it then your neighbors get upset. It has been suggested to me for Bella's growling at my houseguests that I use a squirt bottle with water if she refuses to calm/quiet after I've allowed people in the house, but I haven't used this yet with her. It may be something for you to consider with your situation because trouble with your neigbors can last a lot longer than a dogs bad habits.
Sorry I couldn't be more help. :wink:


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

My Nola used to do that and my parents and I gave up and now she sleeps with either me or my parents. So maybe she just misses her mommy.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully and Rosie sleep in their own beds but I had the crying with Fynn from when we got her nearly 5 years ago so now she sleeps in our bed, she is just over 5years old now and will still get upset if i try and keep her in her own bed at night so we give in, but in the morning before we've got up she sleeps in her bed for a couple of hours,wonder if dogs can be afraid of the dark? :shock:


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

can i put a muzzle on her to shut her up on a night?


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with a comment someone else made, maybe she was used to sleeping WITH her last mom and dad, and she's not comfortable being alone. I would see if letting her sleep with you makes her feel any better...

:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh thats a bit cruel, i would think she could still cry.


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

That might work but i dont want her to sleep in my room, she is shedding her hair and I can do without my bedroom being covered in it. 

Any better sugestions?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Quick question,

Why did you get this dog?


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

I got her because I want a dog, I didn't want a big dog as they are harder to look after. 
Also the breed is very cute and i love that you can dress them up and carry them around.
they are totally cute


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Are we being put on here ? I am not sure why you wanted a dog or what you were expecting but it takes time for a dog to adjust. It requires lots of patience and love before that will happen


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

When you get a dog, you have to expect anything. She was with her past owner's a year so it'll take some time for her to adjust to everything. And she was probably used to sleeping with someone and now that she's alone at night it probably upsets her. I don't know why you got a dog if you are bothered by her shedding and crying and all you want to do is dress her up. Why didn't you get a doll or something? She's a living breathing creature, not a toy that you can put away when you're done playing with it.


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

I asumed that becasuse she is 1 she would be house trained and would just sleep on a night, isnt that normal behaviour for a 1 year old dog?

I will just have to patient with her i suppose, I might get one of those cages alot of you seem to have, that might help, then if she does mess it will only be in the cage instead of all over the kitchen.

thankyou for your replys


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

blue said:


> I got her because I want a dog, I didn't want a big dog as they are harder to look after.
> Also the breed is very cute and i love that you can dress them up and carry them around.
> they are totally cute


 :wink: maybe next time you should find a dog/breed that suits you better. Just because chihuahuas are small and cute it doesn't mean they will be all nice and pretty from the get go. Some of them will never like clothes, some will take YEARS to fully potty train, I find that most are very emotional dogs and most of them like to be with their owner 24/7. If you can't really deal with that it might be better to find a better place for her. :wink: It takes LOTS OF TIME & PATIENCE to train and care for a dog..the fact that chis are small makes no difference at all. :wink:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> Are we being put on here ? I am not sure why you wanted a dog or what you were expecting but it takes time for a dog to adjust. It requires lots of patience and love before that will happen



:thumbup:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

blue said:


> I got her because I want a dog, I didn't want a big dog as they are harder to look after.
> Also the breed is very cute and i love that you can dress them up and carry them around.
> they are totally cute


I personally would recommend a cuddly toy or a dolly and hey they dont make noise unless u get one with a sound box and they dont shed or pee either :lol:


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

I love blue, she is so cute, why would i want to find her somewhere else to live?
Like i said in my other post i havent had a dog before, this is my first time, all im asking for is help understanding what is wrong with her, so far i have got people telling me she isnt a chihuahua and people saying maybe i need to rehome her :?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

blue said:


> I love blue, she is so cute, why would i want to find her somewhere else to live?
> Like i said in my other post i havent had a dog before, this is my first time, all im asking for is help understanding what is wrong with her, so far i have got people telling me she isnt a chihuahua and people saying maybe i need to rehome her :?


im sorry but you just said you wanted to muzzle your NEW older dog cause it was crying 
all it wants is to not be alone its in a new house and very afraid and now its has be be all alone at night in the dark in a new place what do you expect from her shes scared


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

i didnt say it was dark did I, I leave the light on low for her and a radio on quiet to keep her company.


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

and 2pups622 after what you said about blue in the other post I dont see why you are posting on here anyway, you are a hypocrite.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

blue said:


> and 2pups622 after what you said about blue in the other post I dont see why you are posting on here anyway, you are a hypocrite.


your a newbie you dont know anything thats going on dont tell me where to post 
i personally think your a troll or (im not gonna say what i wanna say)
i was giving you advice dont be rude to me i have 3 dogs you just got yours i know a whole lot more that you 
dont single out my posts again everyone else said the same things as me 
good bye have fun with the crying dog dont bother posting back im not gonna respond :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

blue said:


> I love blue, she is so cute, why would i want to find her somewhere else to live?
> Like i said in my other post i havent had a dog before, this is my first time, all im asking for is help understanding what is wrong with her, so far i have got people telling me she isnt a chihuahua and people saying maybe i need to rehome her :?


 :wink: my mistake then...i just figured because of how your posts read that you have the wrong idea of how chihuahuas are..and if you thought it was easy from day one you are 100% percent mistaken...back to your concerns..TIME & PATIENCE is all you need. :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> blue said:
> 
> 
> > and 2pups622 after what you said about blue in the other post I dont see why you are posting on here anyway, you are a hypocrite.
> ...


hypocrisy is a "Beep", Hey I was told off before for speaking my mind and saying dogs arent purebed sooo I wont again but dont slate someone else's dog if you cant take it urself


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey guys what happened to the 'Holiday Spirit'? Everybody chill out and get back on track to what the thread is really about. Thank you. :wave: 

Merry Christmas!! :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

thankyou kari


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

To be fair to Blue, 2 pups, it was me that mentioned your name in the other post not her and that was only because issues raised were the same as ones raised in other posts recently. I don't think she wanted to single you out.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Blue- You are not being flamed. In this enitre thread , it seems this dog is not for you. You want to mussel (sp?) a chi! I think that is cruel, how will she get water, food?

She is new in your house and is probably very scared. I don't know about you but our chi Yoda is family. He sleeps in our bed even if he does shed. It's part of owning a dog. You have to accept all the responsibilites and everything that comes with owning a dog, even the crying, yelping, barking, peeing, pooping. Sometimes they are worse than kids. It takes a special person to own a chi. You seemed to annoyed with this dog all around :roll:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

It doesn't sound like you did your research very well  . There are breeds that don't shed.
To me it sounds like your chi is definately wanting more attention. Also it would be extremely cruel to muzzle her


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

I didnt say i was going to muzzle her, i asked if it would help.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

blue said:


> I didnt say i was going to muzzle her, i asked if it would help.


Sorry,
in my opinion it wouldn't help :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My dogs are also part of my family... they sleep with my boyfriend and I every night, and I constantly have fur on things in my apartment. That is what having a chi is all about.

I do not believe in muzzles as well. Have you thought about purchasing a crate, and keeping Blue in your bedroom at night? That way they wouldn't feel so alone at night. A lot of people crate train their dogs.

About the toys... not all dogs play with toys, or maybe Blue just isn't interested in them yet. Maybe once he's settled in, he will start playing with them

Good luck


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

thank you, i have mentioned before about a crate/cage, maybe that is what i need to get.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup A lot of people use crates... at first your dog will most likely cry, but more often than not your dog will come to see the crate as a "safe place" and will like being in it. Dogs are den animals by nature. Just make sure to put a soft bed in it, and maybe a stuffed toy


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

First of all- I don't believe you're being flamed either. 

Second- let me tell ya, muzzling won't help (not that I ever have or would do that to any dog for any reason). When Boss (my 4 month old male) cries because he is locked in the kitchen and I am busy in the room ajoining it (he can still see me and I talk to him he just can't come in for whatever reason), he doesn't even open his mouth. He just makes the noise. So, no, in my opinion, muzzling would not work and it's extremely mean.

Third- when we got Lina she was 4 months old (about) and it took a while for her to get used to living with me and my boyfriend and our kids. But over time she learned our routine. We got her a crate so she would have her own bed and every morning when he went to work my bf would let her outside to potty and then put her in bed with me. She learned our ways quick and it was easier and easier with time. Then when I got Boss he was just 6wks and he would wake up every night around 2-3am and go pee on his pad and whine until I got him out of his bed and let him sleep with me. He just wanted to be close to me and even to this day, both of them have a bed but they usually end up in bed with me. I have dog hair on my bed and my couch and my clothes. I love it .

Fourth- Lilo (my aunts dog that I have right now) doesn't play with toys. She never has. She was never taught how. Just sit with her and play with her. Lina perfers tug-o-war with Herbie the pig or fetch with her love puppy. She had to be taught how to play too because the people before us didn't teach her.

Like everyone else has said, it takes a lot of time and A LOT of patients when dealing with a puppy. Remember that even though she is 1 she is adjusting to YOUR home. You have to give her time and show her you love her more than anything. If it proves to be too much of an "issue" with you, then you should consider rehoming her. In my own personal opinion, no one should have an animal they are not prepared to spend time with. What's the point? And just because they're small doesn't mean they're going to be easier to train than a big dog, in fact, my Lina is 1 1/2yrs and she STILL has her accidents in the house. Esp. when I'm not home during the day (I work) to let her out. Just show her you love her and she'll learn everything you want her to a lot faster.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I just wanted to add. Crates can not be abused. You might not want to leave your chi in there for long periods of time b/c then she may end up resenting it. 
It is a good way to housebreak. Kismet was crate trained and now that she knows whats expected of her she rarely goes in there now. :wave:


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Where do you live Blue? I'll take your dog off your hands.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, I have some suggestions, I understand you're newbie as far as dogs go.

First since you have no previous experience in owning or careing for a dog, please get some books. I can suggest "Chihuahuas for Dummies" and if you go to Petsmart or Petco you will find other really good books specific to the chihuahuas. It WILL be well worth the money.

Second, read the old posts and diaries on this site about what people have gone through re-homing a dog. 

To get you started, Chi's are VERY emotional! My new girl, Bella, wouldn't look at me or come to me for almost 12 hours just because I gave her a flea treatment when I first got her. Because they are an emotional, sensitive breed, they can be just as much maintenance or more than a bigger breed.

I really do wish you the best with Blue. Please be patient with her and yourself, spend lots of time with her, because of their sensitive/emotional nature they really do want to be with you and are really eager to please once a bond is made. They don't usually like causing trouble any more than you do.

I would also suggest that you enroll her in a dog obedience class. I haven't done this with my dogs yet, but with your inexperience with dogs the trainer can be loads of help with her training.

Dogs do have individual personalities, just like people, don't get wrapped up too much in an image of what it's going to be like with your dog. Be open to learning and enjoying their unique personality. My son Jason, whom Socrates adores, (and Jason adore him back) has tried for almost two years to get Socrates to play with toys and to chase a ball. He finally has accepted that Socrates isn't a frisbee dog, but still loves him and has been successful in teaching Socrates a half-dozen tricks and games. I just mention this because of some of the things, like dressing up, that you mentioned.

I love to take my dogs all sorts of places, and I do love cute outfits. Socrates will put up with clothes occasionally just to please me, but I can tell he doesn't enjoy it, so he's an all-natural dog most of the time. Bella doesn't seem to mind clothes once they are on and aren't too snug, so she has several little shirts and such, but she also spends most of her indoor time all natural.

I wouldn't advise a muzzle, it won't work. I'm not completely against there use for some dogs. There's a lady who walks her very large breed dog (about 75lbs. I'd say) at the park I go to and it is always muzzled on the walk. I appreciate that she's responsible and realizes that her dog could be unpredictable in some situations...it also alerts me to give her and her dog some distance so as to not cause problems for them or myself. I would not use one on my dogs (first I don't have need to) and Bella's snout is so short that it wouldn't be practicle. I just had a thougth that maybe you could make a bedtime for Blue about an hour or so before you go to bed, that's when she'd go to her crate and then once she's bedded down and comfortable and sleeping, you could go to bed. It's just a thought and I'm not sure how it would work, my dogs are awake the moment they sense that I am moving about.
Oh, I have gone on too long, so I will just let you digest this and see what you think about the suggestions.
Good luck and just give it some time for you to get to know each other.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, Okay, so I really don't know when to quit talking :lol: 

I just remembered another book that I found at Borders? Well, even if they don't have it they could order you a copy. It's called DOG PERFECT second edition, The User-Friendly Guide to a Well-Behaved Dog by Sarah Hodgson. It is published by Howell Book House.

I love this book because it is how I've approached most of my re-training with Socrates and now Duchess Isabella. It is very easy to read and has lots of examples. It is a very gentle and relationship building way of training your dog. It focuses on rewarding good behavior and emphasizing the good things while working on improving their behavior problems. It is by no means a quick-fix book, but training and re-training doesn't come quikly anyway.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey just to answer some questions
muzzling her may stop the noise but it wont stop the emotions and pain she is feeling inside if something is hurting or making her sad.
And I would not recommend putting her away in a crate... and she will never in her lifetime care what price you payed for the toys or her clothes... but she will improve with the love time and understanding you give her. Watch her body language- facial expressions get to know what she likes and what she doesnt. The house training is your responsibilty now and you cant think because she is 1 years old her previous owners would have house trained her... you are her owner and her guardian now and quite frankily her lifeline... she rely on you for food love attention play and your time and I hope you can give her that. You could try reserach the breed more, maybe some books and realise chihuahuas are wayyy more than cute- they have alot of character, spirit and energy. I hope after all that aswell you can agree it WAS and she is worth it...
good luck- I wish you all the best.

xxx


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

wow!!
heated discussion!

is this real???Can it be real???
:?


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree that muzzling Blue would not only be cruel, but it would not help. Most whining comes from the gut and dogs do not need to open their mouths for it to be loud.
I know that you may go through phases where you wonder "What did I get into?" and you chi may do some things that annoy you, but in this situation, it sounds like your chi is having a very natural reaction to a truly stressful situation in her life, and you should be very nurturing (and I am not saying you aren't, I hope you are!)  
And as a new dog owner, you must learn to get over the hair. Hair is a part of all of my outfits, a part of my food, and a part of my chapstick most every day, lol...and you just get used to it. And if getting hair all over everything means loving your dog and having a lot of contact with it, then it's worth it right?
And if it's not, then perhaps you aren't ready for a dog?

When I couldn't stand my chi's crying at night when I first got her, I eventually submitted to her needs and let her sleep in bed with me. Personally I love the companionship, and so did Halle. And maybe the owner who had her previously let her in the bed, and that is why she is upset?


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

A muzzle. That is a totally outrage to even suggest that. Call that flaming but really I dont care. That IS cruel to a whinning dog. You cant be bothered with the hair or the toilet mess all over your house? What the hell did you expect. A dog you can dress up and when your not doing that it will just sleep and play with its own toys? Have you thought about getting a dog trainer at least if you cant be bothered doing it yourself? Most people chi's do sleep in there rooms. Why not crate her in your room if you dont want her on your bed or do the best thing you can and re-home her becuz your attitude towards your chi stinks.

I still have the xmas spirt. Merry Xmas to all the good chi owners. Like pup2. Who cares about this whole purebred thing, really. The well fair of this chi is more important than that


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I am new (again) to Chi's...my first dog as a child was a chihuahua. What I know about chi's and other dogs is that unless you are ready to be a parent you should not own a dog. They are very very needy little guys. They rely on you for EVERYTHING. Can you imagine adopting a year old baby and expecting it to be quiet all night? 
I'm the mother of three skin kids and puppies/dogs are MORE expensive and more time consuming than human babies could ever imagine being.
If you're not ready for the responsibility or not prepared to change your point of view about how your dog should act, the dog should live with someone who knows what to expect. It sounds like in this situation both the owner and the dog are not suited to one another.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

We can let this thread go now becuase KB Momma has banned the thread starter.


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

i think that would be a good idea too


----------

